# Diaphragm calls



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm buying new calls and I was wondering what I want....1,2,3,or 4 reeds? What is better....not a lot of vibration would be nice....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well with me i find more vibration with the more reeds. To start out a single or double reed is good. I have them in ranges from 1 reed to 5 reeds in my arsenal.

What also causes more vibration is the type of latex used....or the thickness of it. I personally don't care for thin latex the sound is too high for me. But to each there own.

If you have a problem with placement or anything thing like that the dome calls from primos are good to start out with. But I personally don't like primos calls because of the thickness of the latex. But they sound alright. For my calling style I push too much air and the calls squeal more on me.

Good luck.
Chuck

PS....this weekend I am calling for a youth hunt.... I can't wait to get a tom with in 20 yards!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

The dome call is the only one I've been able to get to sound right so far. I've been practicing as much as I can in my truck when I'm out and about. I should cut down the HS DoubleD call and see if that helps.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Cut down the tape around the reeds it will help to fit in your mouth better. But take a little at a time. Cut, check, cut check..etc.

don't take too much because you don't want it too small and so you could swallow easier when you pull the hammer on that tom.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> Cut down the tape around the reeds it will help to fit in your mouth better. But take a little at a time. Cut, check, cut check..etc.
> 
> *don't take too much because you don't want it too small and so you could swallow easier when you pull the hammer on that tom.*


Good to know....I think I'm going to go shopping for calls this weekend lol


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look out I hope you don't have the problem I do..... This year I bought 5 new mouth calls. I have no idea why I did this. I already have 8 of them. Now I have 13....plus 3 slate calls (and 5 different strikers).... A box call....a push button yelper.

Yes I know I have a problem but they don't have a support group to help break me of this problem......They just have support groups that help you buy more... ;-)


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, this will be my second year and I'm going to buy a new mouth call and maybe a slate call. I think once I get a turkey I will be hooked and buy a few more calls lol


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I just bought the Primos instructional pack....going to go try it out


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

t.crawford714 said:


> Well, I just bought the Primos instructional pack....going to go try it out


Let us know what you think about it. I looked at that too. I'm just using the box and slate calls this year. Get the mouth perfected for next season (if I get a tag)


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I can get the sound of the call almost the same as its coming out of the computer. It would be nice if they gave you a DVD so you can see what they are doing, or atleast use grammar for a highschool student not a harvard grad lol


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Go on to you tube and type in turkey calling and you will see many peoples version of calling and tips.

Just find a calling style that suits you. The only way to really get that is by practice, practice, practice.

All the instructional tapes, dvd's, etc that I have seen don't fit my style....such as saying works like Chuck, Cluck, etc. None of them worked for me.

Just listen to the real birds and duplicate the cadence, rythem, and volume they use. (again each time out you will learn something new. ) This only come with time and hours in the turkey woods. I found a new cadence this weekend while helping out on a youth hunt. I heard a hen on the roost giving it's "tree yelps".... I never heard that cadence or rythem before......now it is one I will try to duplicate and perfect for next weekend. ;-)

Good luck


----------

